# Anyone get propositioned?



## UberPup

So many intoxicated people.

Does anyone have an experience of being hit on and did you do the right thing? Whatever the right thing maybe for you?


----------



## Jeff212

Yes, told her I was married.... She grabbed my hand and said I should lose the ring for tonight.... When I opened the back door for her friend I turned around and she who had been sitting next to me in the passenger seat was right there and planted a kiss right on my lips..... She was absolutely gorgeous.... Soooooooooooo, I walked her to the front door and told her to have a good night..... She was sweet and said.... " your such a nice guy" ..... But it made me happy for a few hours..... I felt like... yep, married 12 years and still got it.... But the reality was.... She was a DRUNK......


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Jeff212 said:


> Yes, told her I was married.... She grabbed my hand and said I should lose the ring for tonight.... When I opened the back door for her friend I turned around and she who had been sitting next to me in the passenger seat was right there and planted a kiss right on my lips..... She was absolutely gorgeous.... Soooooooooooo, I walked her to the front door and told her to have a good night..... She was sweet and said.... " your such a nice guy" ..... But it made me happy for a few hours..... I felt like... yep, married 12 years and still got it.... But the reality was.... She was a DRUNK......


Sex is good, but herpes is forever, lol


----------



## Jeff212

TrafficSlayer said:


> Sex is good, but herpes is forever, lol


The amount of alcohol on her breath should have killed all herps...I wish.... Ha ha, it was about 5 weeks ago....I think I am still herp free


----------



## IEdriver

What do you do when a rider passes out in your back seat ..???
ÜBER never sent out a hand book for that sh*T


----------



## uberdriver

I have had a fair share of the passing out, falling asleep situations. You need to develop good "how to wake up a drunk" manners.


----------



## KrisThuy

Jeff212 said:


> Yes, told her I was married.... She grabbed my hand and said I should lose the ring for tonight.... When I opened the back door for her friend I turned around and she who had been sitting next to me in the passenger seat was right there and planted a kiss right on my lips..... She was absolutely gorgeous.... Soooooooooooo, I walked her to the front door and told her to have a good night..... She was sweet and said.... " your such a nice guy" ..... But it made me happy for a few hours..... I felt like... yep, married 12 years and still got it.... But the reality was.... She was a DRUNK......


i would have felt awful the next day
:/ i know it wont be our fault but would still feel like i cheated :/


----------



## MilTownSHO

uberdriver said:


> I have had a fair share of the passing out, falling asleep situations. You need to develop good "how to wake up a drunk" manners.


Sternum rub will generally wake up even the most knocked out sleepers


----------



## RS King

MilTownSHO said:


> Sternum rub will generally wake up even the most knocked out sleepers


I wouldn't go rubbing the sternums of unconscious women


----------



## chi1cabby

IEdriver said:


> What do you do when a rider passes out in your back seat ..???
> ÜBER never sent out a hand book for that sh*T


Dial 911 if you can't get the pax out of your car by speaking loudly.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

A couple months ago I picked up two very attractive blonds and a fat guy in his 40s that was tagging along with them from the bar that they didn't know, and one of the girls was trying to get me to log off after the trip to come with her to the strip club. I politely said thanks, but no thanks, I have a girlfriend.

"It's probably not that serious though, right?"
"Actually she's moving in with me."
"Oh."

She then offered an HJ in exchange for me ending the ride early to get out of 3X surge fare. Also no thanks.

Even if I was single, I don't think I could take that offer. That would easily go from fun night to accusations of "Uber driver rapes girl" in no time.


----------



## mp775

I picked up a guy and two girls in Newport. One girl sat in front, the other with the guy in back. The girl in back asks me if I'll come inside with them and have sex with the girl in front. I thought she was making a joke at her friend's expense but was apparently serious. I laughed it off and said my wife probably wouldn't appreciate it, and besides, I need to be out here making money. When I dropped them off, the girl in front said "Have fun with your wife" in a really nasty tone and slammed the door. I said "Thank you; I do!"


----------



## ferchiari

IEdriver said:


> What do you do when a rider passes out in your back seat ..???
> ÜBER never sent out a hand book for that sh*T


I picked up a guy probably 7 months ago about to pass out in Santa Monica and he had on the pocket of the shirt a post it that read: PULL FOR ADDRESS. So I drove him to 6th and Fig, clearly remember, and he passed out in the car to, I got to the building and parked the car, helped him get out and stayed with him for about 50 minutes trying to get him out of the car and to the front of his door, the meter was still running.

That hour trip ended up for about $52.00.


----------



## Randy Shear

In OKC I had 2 beautiful bi-sexual women offer me to come in and "smoke", and partake in a three-some with them. I'm single. It was really late. I only made like $12 more dollars all night... Oh WHY DIDNT I DO IT?!?!?!?!? I still kick myself for that.


----------



## Just Some Guy

RS King said:


> I wouldn't go rubbing the sternums of unconscious women


I do it all the time...


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I'm ready and willing...


----------



## Mimzy

chi1cabby said:


> Dial 911 if you can't get the pax out of your car by speaking loudly.


Agreed. Whatever you do - don't touch the passed out passenger if they are not lucid. Heard stories of "cries" of "foul" accusations regarding touching etc. Just beware and be careful.


----------



## painfreepc

IEdriver said:


> What do you do when a rider passes out in your back seat ..???
> ÜBER never sent out a hand book for that sh*T


as a taxi driver with a big logo on my door, if i knew where they live i take them home and knock on front door,
as a uber/lyft driver with nothing to show who the hell i am, i would call 911.


----------



## IEdriver

painfreepc said:


> as a taxi driver with a big logo on my door, if i knew where they live i take them home and knock on front door,
> as a uber/lyft driver with nothing to show who the hell i am, i would call 911.


Hell yeah keep the trip running untill the cops remover the passenger


----------



## Barack Obama

UberPup said:


> So many intoxicated people.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of being hit on and did you do the right thing? Whatever the right thing maybe for you?


Dear Penthouse........


----------



## chi1cabby

@Barack Obama 
Funny how you hunted down this month old thread for your first post!

Welcome to the forum, I think!


----------



## Barack Obama

mp775 said:


> I picked up a guy and two girls in Newport. One girl sat in front, the other with the guy in back. The girl in back asks me if I'll come inside with them and have sex with the girl in front. I thought she was making a joke at her friend's expense but was apparently serious. I laughed it off and said my wife probably wouldn't appreciate it, and besides, I need to be out here making money. When I dropped them off, the girl in front said "Have fun with your wife" in a really nasty tone and slammed the door. I said "Thank you; I do!"


Leave the meter running. It isn't like they didn't ask you to do something with your time.


----------



## SupaJ

Barack Obama said:


> Leave the meter running. It isn't like they didn't ask you to do something with your time.


Those 15 extra seconds will not make him rich ))


----------



## duggles

I had two girls ask if I need to pee. They said they were very pee friendly. It was late at night. I really couldn't tell if it meant more, so I took them at face value and thought it was weird to offer for someone to pee in your place. Not come in, have a smoke, enjoy a drink. Just, you can pee if you need. 

No. I'm good, I pee in alleys. Handy though? Make that more clear if that's your intention.


----------



## driveLA

i think sometimes ******bag dudes be rating me low when the girl they are with and probably trying to score with starts talking to me

they tend to sit there and sulk while she and i joke around


----------



## UL Driver SF

Two of my riders took me to lunch one afternoon. Great ladies. Excellent lunch.

I get ticket offers to the Giants games all the time. I have yet to go to one. But it is tempting.


----------



## duggles

Ya know how we sometimes email Uber to give them a heads up on a potential customer contact/fare adjustment request, etc.

If I ever get to bang one of my Uber pax, should I email Uber afterward to note on the fare that it was consensual. I can record the pax with my phone, send them vid/pics, just like puke cleaning charges. That way the pax can't claim it was rape and ask for a full refund.


----------



## UL Driver SF

duggles said:


> Ya know how we sometimes email Uber to give them a heads up on a potential customer contact/fare adjustment request, etc.
> 
> If I ever get to bang one of my Uber pax, should I email Uber afterward to note on the fare that it was consensual. I can record the pax with my phone, send them vid/pics, just like puke cleaning charges. That way the pax can't claim it was rape and ask for a full refund.


Hmmm...be careful. Those things end up on YouTube ya know.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Randy Shear said:


> In OKC I had 2 beautiful bi-sexual women offer me to come in and "smoke", and partake in a three-some with them. I'm single. It was really late. I only made like $12 more dollars all night... Oh WHY DIDNT I DO IT?!?!?!?!? I still kick myself for that.


So why are you called Randy?


----------



## UL Driver SF

Sydney Uber said:


> So why are you called Randy?


He should dress like Austin powers and make a video.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UL Driver SF said:


> He should dress like Austin powers and make a video.


Taxi Drivers NEVER need to be asked twice!


----------



## UL Driver SF

Sydney Uber said:


> Taxi Drivers NEVER need to be asked twice!


They don't need to be asked at all. They just rape the passenger if she passes out. They just sent that rapist to prison for 20 years. His lawyer says this isn't the norm for his client.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## UberRey

My first week driving I was propositioned by all FOUR of the ladies in one particular fare. I kindly declined, saying "My wife would not approve". 

I went home that night and didn't have sex with my wife either. 

I'm an idiot.


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberRey said:


> My first week driving I was propositioned by all FOUR of the ladies in one particular fare. I kindly declined, saying "My wife would not approve".
> 
> I went home that night and didn't have sex with my wife either.
> 
> I'm an idiot.


LOL!


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberRey said:


> My first week driving I was propositioned by all FOUR of the ladies in one particular fare. I kindly declined, saying "My wife would not approve".
> 
> I went home that night and didn't have sex with my wife either.
> 
> I'm an idiot.


Could you imagine what the world would've been like if there were all these dating & hook-up Apps back in the swinging 60s & 70s before the Aids scare?

UBER would've had a totally acceptable choice for riders called UBERSHAG!


----------



## UL Driver SF

Sydney Uber said:


> Could you imagine what the world would've been like if there were all these dating & hook-up Apps back in the swinging 60s & 70s before the Aids scare?
> 
> UBER would've had a totally acceptable choice for riders called UBERSHAG!


See this is where you would want to know Uber had a better sense of humor. I bet you could do it with Lyft.

Get a van and out fit with shag carpet all around, swivel seats, a disco ball, and a fold down bed in the back. Paint it some wild colors. On the side you put in 70's writing.....The Uber Shag Wagon. Have the driver made up to look like Austin Powers.

Halloween is coming up.


----------



## ReviTULize

Randy Shear said:


> In OKC I had 2 beautiful bi-sexual women offer me to come in and "smoke", and partake in a three-some with them. I'm single. It was really late. I only made like $12 more dollars all night... Oh WHY DIDNT I DO IT?!?!?!?!? I still kick myself for that.


No such thing as "bi-sexual"...just greedy!! HeHe


----------



## DriverJ

Jeff212 said:


> Yes, told her I was married.... She grabbed my hand and said I should lose the ring for tonight.... When I opened the back door for her friend I turned around and she who had been sitting next to me in the passenger seat was right there and planted a kiss right on my lips..... She was absolutely gorgeous.... Soooooooooooo, I walked her to the front door and told her to have a good night..... She was sweet and said.... " your such a nice guy" ..... But it made me happy for a few hours..... I felt like... yep, married 12 years and still got it.... But the reality was.... She was a DRUNK......


Bet'cha gotta a $100 tip too. Sorry, need pics, or preferrably, a video.


----------



## DriverJ

duggles said:


> I had two girls ask if I need to pee. They said they were very pee friendly. It was late at night. I really couldn't tell if it meant more, so I took them at face value and thought it was weird to offer for someone to pee in your place. Not come in, have a smoke, enjoy a drink. Just, you can pee if you need.
> 
> No. I'm good, I pee in alleys. Handy though? Make that more clear if that's your intention.


This one is so weird I actually believe it.


----------



## DriverJ

Sydney Uber said:


> Taxi Drivers NEVER need to be asked twice!


They never need to be asked once!


----------



## Sydney Uber

DriverJ said:


> They never need to be asked once!


Hey! I'm not advocating anything other than consensual cuddling (and the rest).

As a young Cabbie in the 80s who had yet to be ravaged by the effects of a full time sedentary job, it was always a lovely fringe benefit. Usually during a long fare home, and good conversation. If a lively/lovely lady asked "so what are you doing after you drop me?" I was always the keen to provide great customer service, so would answer "anything that you have in mind!".


----------



## unter ling

Mimzy said:


> Agreed. Whatever you do - don't touch the passed out passenger if they are not lucid. Heard stories of "cries" of "foul" accusations regarding touching etc. Just beware and be careful.


If you think the pax is going to pass out put the windows down and perhaps drive in a manner that will keep them awakening


----------



## CatnipHigh

Probably get hit on once a night. 

Had a Beverly Hills housewife sit in my front seat and put her hand underneath my shirt. 

Had a waitress in venice ask if I wanted to come in and smoke weed with her. 

Had a pretty smokin hot Australian girl offer to bang me in the car. 

I'm engaged to a pretty hot girl so I always politefully decline.


----------



## Sydney Uber

CatnipHigh said:


> Probably get hit on once a night.
> 
> Had a Beverly Hills housewife sit in my front seat and put her hand underneath my shirt.
> 
> Had a waitress in venice ask if I wanted to come in and smoke weed with her.
> 
> Had a pretty smokin hot Australian girl offer to bang me in the car.
> 
> I'm engaged to a pretty hot girl so I always politefully decline.


Them Aussie Girls dont stand for much ceremony! !!

Just get on down and do the horizontal cha cha!!


----------



## mattvuberx

Had 4 law students at SMU ask me to come smoke with them.
Had a guy and his wife offer $30 to play frisbee with his dog at 3am. 

One or both of these propositions were accepted. I will not specify.


----------



## Sharon Leigh

OK so if you call 911 to get the drunk out of the car, what's the odds they won't also harass you and/or ticket you for being an "illegal" Uber driver and get your car impounded? How do you call for help when that same help could hurt you?


----------



## KeJorn

mattvuberx said:


> Had 4 law students at SMU ask me to come smoke with them.
> Had a guy and his wife offer $30 to play frisbee with his dog at 3am.
> One or both of these propositions were accepted. I will not specify.


So how was frisbee with Sparky? 

j/k


----------



## KeJorn

Sharon Leigh said:


> OK so if you call 911 to get the drunk out of the car, what's the odds they won't also harass you and/or ticket you for being an "illegal" Uber driver and get your car impounded? How do you call for help when that same help could hurt you?


'illegal' Uber Driver?

What do they have going on in Florida that would make you illegal to drive for Uber?
Taxi/Uber wars going on there?


----------



## elelegido

mattvuberx said:


> Had 4 law students at SMU ask me to come smoke with them.
> Had a guy and his wife offer $30 to play frisbee with his dog at 3am.
> 
> One or both of these propositions were accepted. I will not specify.


You should have said, "**** that, you play frisbee with the dog and I'll bang your wife for free!"

Both tasks get accomplished, client saves $30, dog is happy, everyone's a winner


----------



## Sharon Leigh

@KeJorn They're still setting up shop here, at the Orlando airport (OIA) they run stings, impound the vehicle and issue $600.00 fines that Uber pays, but you still have to go through it all and lose time and fares because of it. Most of downtown Orlando you take a chance, I-Drive is where the money is, but also the stings.

Yes, Mears is behind it....


----------



## mattvuberx

John W said:


> Like to introduce some of you to a word that should become the cornerstone of your business.....
> ETHICS.
> I know UBER is famous basically for breaking the rules.. Believing they can do anything they want... But damn at least have some respect for your customers not to molest them in your back seat.. Otherwise.. Turn in your phone get the hell out of any business where you need to deal with the public..
> That word again.... ETHICS.. think some you and I know especially Travis Kalanick need to have lessons on that.


It's a nice request, but unfortunately in business, ethics is a trickle-down concept. Corporate culture is set by those at the top and adopted by those below. Every poor act you will begin to see by Uber drivers moving forward is a direct reflection of the corporate attitude set by Kalanick et al.


----------



## mattvuberx

John W said:


> Yes as they say... The fish begins to smell at the head.. But UBER drivers are independent business owners according to UBER... Control and conduct your own business with values... And ethics..


My business has impeccable ethics. However, I don't control other independent contractors. And the reality is, we are judged as a collective, so we might as well be considered a corporation of employees. Hell, we legally might as well be (or might already be), too.


----------



## KeJorn

Sharon Leigh said:


> @KeJorn They're still setting up shop here, at the Orlando airport (OIA) they run stings, impound the vehicle and issue $600.00 fines that Uber pays, but you still have to go through it all and lose time and fares because of it. Most of downtown Orlando you take a chance, I-Drive is where the money is, but also the stings.
> 
> Yes, Mears is behind it....


Yuck! 
Found this article regarding it:
http://orlandoweekly.com/news/uber-says-it-will-keep-serving-orlando-1.1712239

So vehicle-for-hire laws are the issue (which includes no price surges) and Florida legislature are not open to change yet.
Which clearly Mears Transportation enjoys for the moment. Change will happen, even if they are kicking and screaming the whole way.

Seems Uber needs a better policy there for now - esp if they expect drivers to endure that kind of mess in order to create the demand that will bring about the change they want.


----------



## Sharon Leigh

I've seen it working fine in some states, just seems to be a slow crawl here. It's a roll of the dice each time out for the drivers here. Uber keeps saying to keep driving, they'll handle everything, but it sure is a pain for the ones who have had their vehicles impounded. So if there's an issue with a drunk or worse, how do you call 911 when they will turn around and grab you too in the process? Here's hoping they get it all worked out soon.


----------



## KeJorn

Sharon Leigh said:


> So if there's an issue with a drunk or worse, how do you call 911 when they will turn around and grab you too in the process? Here's hoping they get it all worked out soon.


Yeah, 911 does not sound like a good option in that case.
If you arrive at a house, see if anyone is there to assist. Otherwise, not sure.

Call/message Uber and ask them for recommendations since they promise to 'handle' things. 
Well, this is one thing that needs handling.

Maybe they'll send *The Wolf*:


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sharon Leigh said:


> OK so if you call 911 to get the drunk out of the car, what's the odds they won't also harass you and/or ticket you for being an "illegal" Uber driver and get your car impounded? How do you call for help when that same help could hurt you?


I was shown a safe way of waking a drunk up by a cop who cared once. (Normally they just grab both legs and drag them out of the car).

Tickle the sleeping beauty around the ear. Like if a fly or bug is crawling around there.

Try it on your bed buddy tonight and see how well it works without touching personal bits or having to rock them back and forth.


----------



## Realityshark

I imagine you asked the question wanting to hear some Penthouse forum sort of responses. No offense intended, just my gut feeling.

I feel obligated to write a intelligent response. Don't bang the customers! Don't hit on the passengers! I know I'm the guy who claimed to be offering handjobs and fingerbangs to get a few tips and better ratings. Guess what? I was joking!

If someone hits on you, don't do it. That drunk girl could easily claim Uber rapist in the morning. Your word against hers.
Think it through... do you really think that the girl hitting on you wont have regrets when she sobers up? You're a ****in' Uber driver, of course she'll have regrets!
And do you really want to bang some drunk ***** who'd screw the Uber driver? Have some self respect for God's sake. Even if you managed to clear your good name after the drunk ***** came to her senses and called her ex-boyfriend the attorney, your lawyer bills will make *you* feel like the one who got raped.

Have I been hit on ... Yes.


----------



## UberRey

Realityshark said:


> I imagine you asked the question wanting to hear some Penthouse forum sort of responses. No offense intended, just my gut feeling.
> 
> I feel obligated to write a intelligent response. Don't bang the customers! Don't hit on the passengers! I know I'm the guy who claimed to be offering handjobs and fingerbangs to get a few tips and better ratings. Guess what? I was joking!
> 
> If someone hits on you, don't do it. That drunk girl could easily claim Uber rapist in the morning. Your word against hers.
> Think it through... do you really think that the girl hitting on you wont have regrets when she sobers up? You're a ****in' Uber driver, of course she'll have regrets!
> And do you really want to bang some drunk ***** who'd screw the Uber driver? Have some self respect for God's sake. Even if you managed to clear your good name after the drunk ***** came to her senses and called her ex-boyfriend the attorney, your lawyer bills will make *you* feel like the one who got raped.
> 
> Have I been hit on ... Yes.


So, what you're saying is get it all on video. Got it.


----------



## Realityshark

UberRey said:


> So, what you're saying is get it all on video. Got it.


 Exactly!


----------



## geniusboy91

KeJorn said:


> 'illegal' Uber Driver?
> What do they have going on in Florida that would make you illegal to drive for Uber?
> Taxi/Uber wars going on there?





Sharon Leigh said:


> @KeJorn They're still setting up shop here, at the Orlando airport (OIA) they run stings, impound the vehicle and issue $600.00 fines that Uber pays, but you still have to go through it all and lose time and fares because of it. Most of downtown Orlando you take a chance, I-Drive is where the money is, but also the stings.


I've heard bad things about Orlando. Here in Gainesville, UFPD has welcomed Uber with open arms as a heavy subset of customers are drunk college kids. Police and UF are just happy more people are encouraged to get home safely.


----------



## sbb

Believe it or not, this is totally true. Picked up this bull dykey looking chick, cut-off muscle shirt, cropped blonde hair, kinda beefy in her 30's at the 3'rd st. promenade. She had a distinct Aussie accent and when she hopped in the back seat said, "Hi Shorty!", all upbeat. (I'm about 5'6" but never stood up) Anyway a minute later, she unabashedly announced she "had to take a piss" and said if I wanted, she'd do it in my mouth..._huh??!!?? _I was stunned, speechless and just kept thinking _did I hear that right??!! _She then said no problem, some guys really like it but it ain't necessary. I asked her if she wanted to stop someplace to relieve herself but she said she could hold it till I dropped her off a few minutes away in Venice. Dropped her off, no more conversation. She said thanks and hopped out. Next am saw she left a $1.00 tip on the app.


----------



## Frederick Spinoza

UberPup said:


> So many intoxicated people.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of being hit on and did you do the right thing? Whatever the right thing maybe for you?


----------



## lornaevo

Never once been propositioned for anything. Maybe I'm hideous. Wait. Am I the beast?


----------



## Pubsber

This is what you do If a rider pasees out. Eithet call the cops or turn on video camera on your iphone and record yourselr trying to wake up the passenger by loudly telling them to wake. If they make accustations, you have the proof right there.


----------



## DriverJ

sbb said:


> Believe it or not, this is totally true. Picked up this bull dykey looking chick, cut-off muscle shirt, cropped blonde hair, kinda beefy in her 30's at the 3'rd st. promenade. She had a distinct Aussie accent and when she hopped in the back seat said, "Hi Shorty!", all upbeat. (I'm about 5'6" but never stood up) Anyway a minute later, she unabashedly announced she "had to take a piss" and said if I wanted, she'd do it in my mouth..._huh??!!?? _I was stunned, speechless and just kept thinking _did I hear that right??!! _She then said no problem, some guys really like it but it ain't necessary. I asked her if she wanted to stop someplace to relieve herself but she said she could hold it till I dropped her off a few minutes away in Venice. Dropped her off, no more conversation. She said thanks and hopped out. Next am saw she left a $1.00 tip on the app.


Wow, good thing she didn't have to poop. You could've chocked to death! So, was it salty?


----------



## UberLo

Had 3 UCLA law students (girls) who propositioned me to hang out with them. One of them definitely had no panties on. Another one was going through a recent breakup. (declined).

Had two hot blond cougars in Santa Monica proposition me hang out with them at their house (declined and got a 1* for it).

Picked up 3 blonde twenty somethings from a lounge in Santa Monica and got offered sex by one of them (accepted and she still paid).

Got propositioned by two gay guys from New York to come up to their hotel room (definitely declined).


----------



## UberLo

Oh and about 5 Swedish girls from Hollywood. One wanted me to go watch 50 Shades of Grey with them. (Declined)


----------



## flyingdingo

UberPup said:


> So many intoxicated people.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of being hit on and did you do the right thing? Whatever the right thing maybe for you?


Yep. Twice.


----------



## Duj

IEdriver said:


> What do you do when a rider passes out in your back seat ..???
> ÜBER never sent out a hand book for that sh*T


Is there a handbook for this sorta stuff ? 
A resource of what to do in case things go bad would be nice...


----------



## poopy

No handbook,

But Uber has sent out emails suggesting drivers revive pax with their favorite Spotify music, cold bottled water, and refreshing mints.


----------



## krytenTX

It's great to be a 5o+ balding grey haired man. I never have to worry about being hit on by PAX


----------



## KeJorn

poopy said:


> No handbook,
> But Uber has sent out emails suggesting drivers revive pax with their favorite Spotify music, cold bottled water, and refreshing mints.


Revive them with mints and water? So while they are passed out, we are gonna slip them 'mints' with water, while playing music in the background?
This will not end well....
Move over Cosby, Uber just took over.


----------



## forkedover

Cockzilla runs the block almost er night


----------



## xhydraspherex

3 times... I drive the nightly hrs, usually from 11pm-4am 

1st- drunken chick mid 20s who said if I cleaned up well( had long beard) she would blow me..(not sure it counts as propositioned)

2nd- a guy who I drove to pick up "something" from a friends house, then asked if we could stop at Taco Bell, and the told me to drive around the block 3x while he finished his food. At the end he said he had no cash, but could ask one of his "homegirls" to come out and give me BJ for $10. I don't even know if that's cheap or not lol.

3rd- picked up some girl who looked just under 20, had just come back from a rave party and said she came back with some guy for a hook up but wasn't satisfied. she asked, so bluntly, if I wanted to come in and **ck her. I kindly declined, she then lifted her already short skirt a bit more and asked if I was sure, again I said no. She just said lame and slammed my door.

As single guy in his 20s, I feel I'm gonna give into temptation one day if these offers keep coming


----------



## pasadenauber

xhydraspherex said:


> 3 times... I drive the nightly hrs, usually from 11pm-4am
> 
> 1st- drunken chick mid 20s who said if I cleaned up well( had long beard) she would blow me..(not sure it counts as propositioned)
> 
> 2nd- a guy who I drove to pick up "something" from a friends house, then asked if we could stop at Taco Bell, and the told me to drive around the block 3x while he finished his food. At the end he said he had no cash, but could ask one of his "homegirls" to come out and give me BJ for $10. I don't even know if that's cheap or not lol.
> 
> 3rd- picked up some girl who looked just under 20, had just come back from a rave party and said she came back with some guy for a hook up but wasn't satisfied. she asked, so bluntly, if I wanted to come in and **ck her. I kindly declined, she then lifted her already short skirt a bit more and asked if I was sure, again I said no. She just said lame and slammed my door.
> 
> As single guy in his 20s, I feel I'm gonna give into temptation one day if these offers keep coming


the home girl part was funny as shit.. i started LOL out loud in my office.


----------

